# Plotspike Forage Oats vs Buck Forage Oats



## FootLongDawg

Anybody ever use the Plotspike forage oats from Tractor Supply?  How do they compare to Buck Forage oats?


----------



## TQueen2008

I used the plot spike oats last year.  They came in great and had a good stand.  The deer didnt really "wear them out" but they didnt wear out my food pllot at all last year.  I am planting buck forage oats this year to try them out.


----------



## PWalls

Which one has the picture of the biggest buck on the front of the bag? That's the one to use. 

Seriously, we didn't get buck forage last year and got the plotspike and saw no difference. Deer don't really "wear out" oats for us anyway. But we couldn't determine that one was better than the other.


----------



## win280

PWalls said:


> Which one has the picture of the biggest buck on the front of the bag? That's the one to use.
> 
> Thats the only way to tell which is better


----------



## JKnieper

What is the price difference between the two brands?


----------



## Scoutman

we planted 6 plots last weekend with some mixed in with other seeds,so hopefully we will get good results but we need rain.


----------



## Scoot!

Essentially the same characteristics according to our seed suppliers. Sold both for several years..no one could tell the difference.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i am going to add coaker 227 oats alot cheaper and with buck forage oats you paying for the picture is all. my seed mix is coaker oaks rye grain crimson clover red clover ground hog forage radishes. i am going to put 1 pound of each clover per plot which there is 5 of them and split up 100 pounds of rye and oats and then one blot will be a radishes only


----------



## HALOJmpr

If you can go back and mow the oats to prevent them from seed topping the deer will like them better!

TSC also has the Plotspike forage feast that is a mix of oats, wheat, soybeans, peas clover and rye.  It's 21.99 and the 40lb  bag does 1/2 acre.   The oats are $18.99 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## HermanMerman

We planted buck forage oats one year and I constantly watched deer step right through them without even stopping.  It was easy to tell that they were never browsed on, they grew until they were a couple of feet tall and then died off. Not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Rays123

Were planting the forage oats with some clover and peas mixed in and the forage feast at our new lease this year, now only if we could get a little rain we could get these plots underway, its been 2 weeks since we had any sufficient rain where im at


----------



## ELIWAITS

If you read buck forage oats ads they talk bad everbody in the wildlife seed business no body else has quality and every body is a crook to hear them tell it it looks like they put all the other seed dealers down to make buck forage look better i have planted them for 2 years and found them no better than seed half the price after seeing those ads i wont buy them anymore i have better luck with wheat and the best luck with penningtons products


----------



## JigNchunk

I have used all brands and I've had by far the best success with the Buck Forage. They grower thicker and faster than others. The deer on our property let them get about 12-18 inches high then just mow them down. Oats are not a good early season plot.


----------



## winchester270

I was told that cocker227 oats are the same as buck forage & plot spike oats. From the research I have done I have come to that same conclusion except for the price & there are no pics of big bucks on the bags we get. Just my 2cents


----------



## elfiii

winchester270 said:


> I was told that cocker227 oats are the same as buck forage & plot spike oats. From the research I have done I have come to that same conclusion except for the price & there are no pics of big bucks on the bags we get. Just my 2cents



Pretty much. Coopers was out of Coker oats so I had to spring for Buck Forage. I don't believe there is a lick of difference.


----------



## Lost in Heard

do more research on Buck Forage oats, and you'll see the difference...Hunted South Fulton and planted everything you could think of, nothing held up to deer "grazing" like the bfo did and the deer loved them...they were designed for cattle so when the cattle nipped them in early stages of growth they would continue to grow and not just die off like the other oats


----------



## Killdee

Lost in Heard said:


> do more research on Buck Forage oats, and you'll see the difference...Hunted South Fulton and planted everything you could think of, nothing held up to deer "grazing" like the bfo did and the deer loved them...they were designed for cattle so when the cattle nipped them in early stages of growth they would continue to grow and not just die off like the other oats



Deer eat what ever oats I plant and I cant say Ive ever seen a noticeable difference. Ive never seen any of our oats die back from grazing either, every type Ive planted, mostly Coker, bounces back and heads out every spring. Plenty of fertilizer at planting and 1or 2 topdressing's before a rain keeps em coming in.


----------

